# Spiders on Parade!



## BrettG (Dec 31, 2011)

Testing out the new camera on a few spiders

B. smithi



Small A. metallica




A. metallica eggsac!



A. metallica female (not the mom)

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BrettG (Dec 31, 2011)

H. incei



A. amazonica





A. huriana

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BrettG (Dec 31, 2011)

B. emilia



N. tripepii



A. chalcodes (probably?) 



B. boehmei



E. pachypus

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BrettG (Dec 31, 2011)

P. pulcher



I. hirsutum





T.violaceus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BrettG (Dec 31, 2011)

A. diversipes male



his more favored position:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grin (Dec 31, 2011)

Lovely shots, & the new camera seems great what kind?

T.violaceus, P. pulcher, H. incei are now all added to my list of what to get


----------



## jt39565 (Dec 31, 2011)

I am in love with your tripepii, its on my bucketlist of must haves !!


----------



## Hendersoniana (Dec 31, 2011)

U have many beautiful Ts! Im jealous! Nice pics too, grats on the new buy, and spiderlings!


----------



## tarantulagirl10 (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow, some really nice ts you have there. I just added a few to my wishlist.


----------



## BrettG (Dec 31, 2011)

Grin said:


> Lovely shots, & the new camera seems great what kind?
> 
> T.violaceus, P. pulcher, H. incei are now all added to my list of what to get


14 Megapixel Sony. We have not gotten used to it yet,so you should see a dramatic improvement in pic quality throughout this thread.


----------



## BCscorp (Dec 31, 2011)

some really cool spiders there! nice pics!


----------



## catfishrod69 (Dec 31, 2011)

awesome Ts man...like your diversipes normal position..haha..


----------



## BrettG (Dec 31, 2011)

A. paloma



A. minitrix



L. violaceopes



C. schioedtei 



A. bicegoi


----------



## BrettG (Jan 1, 2012)

A. laeta




A. laeta + eggsac



A. laeta - eggsac


----------



## BrettG (Jan 1, 2012)

somewhere in here is an I. hirustum with an eggsac



Here is the eggsac with no Iridiopelma



A. bicegoi with a bad eggsac



A. bicegoi after extraction



H. incei eggsac


----------



## jayefbe (Jan 2, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful A. bicegoi. Are the hairs as bad as I've heard? They were on my list until I heard the stories.


----------



## BrettG (Jan 2, 2012)

Never been haired by her honestly. the N. tripepii has the worst hairs in our collection


----------



## desertanimal (Jan 2, 2012)

Cute batch of A. metallica slings!


----------



## BrettG (Jan 6, 2012)

Two of the biggest N. tripepii females I've ever had
quarter for size


----------



## tarantulagirl10 (Jan 6, 2012)

jayefbe said:


> Absolutely beautiful A. bicegoi. Are the hairs as bad as I've heard? They were on my list until I heard the stories.


stories? what stories?

Really great pictures. You have a nice collection.That N tripepii is awesome. I didn't realize they got that big!


----------



## BrettG (Jan 6, 2012)

tarantulagirl10 said:


> stories? what stories?
> 
> Really great pictures. You have a nice collection.That N tripepii is awesome. I didn't realize they got that big!


I believe A.bicegoi is capable of pushing hairs into your skin,but i have never had one try.Probably the coolest Avicularia out there IMHO....And yes,the tripepii can get 8 inches.Just huge fluffy beasts.


----------



## BrettG (Jan 8, 2012)

A. purpurea with eggsac



T. gigas with eggsac



T. gigas - eggsac


----------



## Bosing (Jan 9, 2012)

T. gigas sac - eaten?


----------



## BrettG (Jan 9, 2012)

lol no way! We pulled it.
She gave us a mediocre sac before, but she double clutched so hopefully this one's a bit better.


----------



## advan (Jan 9, 2012)

Congrats on the sacs!


----------



## Bosing (Jan 9, 2012)

BrettG said:


> lol no way! We pulled it.
> She gave us a mediocre sac before, but she double clutched so hopefully this one's a bit better.


oh okay.. congrats, then.  I thought she ate the sac bec the pic showed a solo of the mom... =)


----------



## BrettG (Jan 9, 2012)

We just took a bunch of pics while we were sack-yanking....Really the only time we get a chance to snap pics of a few of our spiders.Yanked 6 sacks since New Year's,so fingers crossed.


----------



## Robotponys (Jan 25, 2012)

Good luck! I'm looking forward to more slings! What species are the sacs? I love your pictures!


----------



## BrettG (Jan 28, 2012)

Robotponys said:


> Good luck! I'm looking forward to more slings! What species are the sacs? I love your pictures!


We have had T.gigas,I.hirsutum,A.purpurea,A.bicegoi,T.violaceous,A.metallica and H.incei recently


----------



## BrettG (Feb 20, 2012)

new round of pictures.

I. hirsutum pairing



Some Iridiopelma slings from a previous pairing:


----------



## BrettG (Feb 20, 2012)

T. gigas



Older T. gigas sling



new sac of T. gigas



A. purpurea



T. violaceous sac

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrettG (Feb 20, 2012)

little king babboon



little E. Murinus


----------



## catfishrod69 (Feb 20, 2012)

Awesome. Thats some great luck. Those little Taps are so cute.


----------



## BrettG (Feb 20, 2012)

Just pulled the A.minatrix sack today as well,50ish eggs that should have legs any hour.Pulled it a hair early;I was too anxious.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Feb 20, 2012)

Thats very cool. Im still waiting on 4 sacs, but dont think its gonna happen.


----------



## BrettG (Feb 21, 2012)

We're pretty excited about this one:

A. minitrix!


----------



## BrettG (Feb 21, 2012)

Newest T. gigas babies


----------



## Robotponys (Feb 23, 2012)

A. Minatrix!!?? That's so great! You have a lot of feeding to do soon!


----------



## BrettG (Feb 23, 2012)

I ALWAYS have a lot of feeding to do


----------



## Robotponys (Feb 23, 2012)

I wish I had more feeding to do! (slightly more)


----------



## SC Tarantulas (Feb 23, 2012)

Very nice pictures Brett!


----------



## BrettG (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks!

New little A. versi


----------



## BrettG (Mar 1, 2012)

One of the favorites:
A. minitrix juvi


----------



## BrettG (Mar 1, 2012)

Another favorite
A. purpurea





G. pulchra


----------



## BrettG (Mar 1, 2012)

Love avics!
A. urticans


----------



## Robotponys (Mar 1, 2012)

Im so jealous!!! Cool T's and awesome pics!


----------



## creaturerespect (Mar 1, 2012)

:biggrin:That little Purpurea sling is adorable.


----------



## advan (Mar 3, 2012)

Very nice work you two! Especially on the _A. min*a*trix_!


----------



## BrettG (Mar 3, 2012)

advan said:


> Very nice work you two! Especially on the _A. min*a*trix_!


Thanks Chad. Took a peek at them today and I was too hopeful with #s.But I did see 25+ 1st instars crawling about the incubator.And the lack of proper spelling is all Kelly's fault!!!That woman........Tapinauchenius violaceus are also molting to 2i over the past couple of days.New pics to come soon of some new purchases  and some new offspring...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BrettG (Mar 4, 2012)

please excuse my past and future spelling mishaps 

Small Red rose hair female



A very small Hapolopus sp."large"


----------



## BrettG (Mar 4, 2012)

A very fast E. olivacea!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrettG (Mar 6, 2012)

I love this thing! So cute
Paraphysa scrofa





My Valentine's day Brachypelma albiceps


----------



## BrettG (Mar 6, 2012)

Something very angry needs a bigger home:





It's a Cyriopagopus schioedtei, She's gorgeous but I couldn't get a good picture of her



And some terrible pics of our 7 legged Lampropelma violaceopes


----------



## BrettG (Mar 6, 2012)

Poecilotheria fasciata. She's real purple in person











And very orange underneath






An Avicularia metallica female from our first eggsac!
















---------- Post added 03-05-2012 at 11:49 PM ----------

Aphonopelma behlei "Payson". Hopefully she'll be a mom soon






















Minatrix babies!






and T. gigas too






---------- Post added 03-05-2012 at 11:55 PM ----------

Another hopeful mom

Avicularia diversipes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amoeba (Mar 6, 2012)

Congrats on all the new babies Juan may have to send you my metallica boy one of these days especially if you keep making little species I like :biggrin:

That's prolly one of the cutest G. rosea I've seen if only they stayed that cute.


----------



## paassatt (Mar 6, 2012)

BrettG said:


> Something very angry needs a bigger home:
> View attachment 100080
> 
> View attachment 100081


I wish you could communicate with them and be like look friend, I'm doing this for your benefit, so chill out and this'll be over shortly.


----------



## tarantulagirl10 (Mar 6, 2012)

Minatrix babies!! All of your pictures are wonderful. I'm so jealous of your collection


----------



## catfishrod69 (Mar 6, 2012)

Love the pics Brett. Love the P. scrofa. They are very underrated. I have 2 girls im trying to get to molt, as my male just matured. You sure that C.  schioedtei is female? Are you reffering to the pics above, or the one below it, that is scrunched up?


----------



## BrettG (Mar 6, 2012)

Yep,it is a female,bought her from Joe maybe half a year ago.All 3 of those pics are her...Thanks for the kind words everyone.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Mar 6, 2012)

OK wasnt sure. Cause the male i have is greenish colored, and i was told they are sexually dimorphic. The females are black, and the males are greenish.


----------



## BrettG (Mar 6, 2012)

It is a terrible pic. Really throws her color off...It is maybe 5.5 inches or so??Somewhere in there..


----------



## catfishrod69 (Mar 6, 2012)

Ok i see. Mine is about 4". Cant wait to get him to maturity. Already talking to Syndicate about using him. Mine seems super reclusive, more than my pokies.


----------



## BrettG (Mar 6, 2012)

Yea same with ours.I prodded it out,just to have it explode from the substrate,run up its enclosure,and then do a barrel roll onto the table.This things actually jumps and ROLLS when it lands. never seen anyhting like it before.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thats crazy. I hate when its picture time, and the ones you really want the pics of most, are the hardest to get.


----------



## Trogdora (Mar 6, 2012)

You have an awesome collection! I especially like that B. albiceps, wish there were more of those to go around.

Have you taken any recent photos of the T. violaceus slings? (That's my favorite Tap.)


----------



## BrettG (Mar 6, 2012)

Yea,I can get some pics up. Got to post P.langenbaucheri later tonight as well.


----------



## BrettG (Mar 7, 2012)

Old Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens that our friend took pictures of


























Brand new little Megaphobema robustum


























An itty bitty Psalmopoeus langenbucheri





















One of the very small second instar Tapinauchenius violaceus





They aren't as fast through arm hair

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbm150 (Mar 7, 2012)

Wow, love the new pickups, esp that little robustum.  Not sure i've ever seen a sling before!


----------



## Trogdora (Mar 7, 2012)

Nice new additions! I don't think I've ever seen a P. langenbucheri before.  And thanks for the T. violaceus pics, they're cute little buggers!


----------



## tfd6506 (Mar 13, 2012)

nice addition with the P. langenbucheri! I assumed that these forums would blow up with discussions and people talking about purchasing these, since they have just entered the u.s. hobby after years of anticipation. I was surprised when my search for discussion of this species in the last week or so only revealed your new picture post! I certainly want one of these in the near future, as I have the other 4 Psalmopoeus that have been available in the u.s. !


----------



## BrettG (Mar 21, 2012)

My favorite species!
My big beautiful N. tripepii female decided to molt and not give me an eggsac. But she's beautiful still!






Her old very large fangs











She wouldn't stretch out for a good size picture but when she stretches she can span her whole 8" flower pot


----------



## catfishrod69 (Mar 21, 2012)

Beautiful girl there Brett. Sucks she molted out. Hope you have a male for her still. I am really looking forward to getting some of these. Closest i have is N. coloratovillosus, and i really like her.


----------



## BrettG (Mar 21, 2012)

B. boehmei feeding time






A. Purpurea who gave us an eggsac 






she has very 'metallica-like' hairs on her






---------- Post added 03-21-2012 at 01:01 PM ----------

Smaller female B. boehmei being shy






One of our smaller Nhandu tripepii females






She's getting quite an attitude. She was striking at the water right before this






This is a larger female tripepii. She's not very happy about the cd I put in there
















This one also strikes at water being poured











If you look reeeeeeal hard you can see a P. pulcher sitting on an eggsac


----------



## Trogdora (Mar 21, 2012)

Those N. tripepii girls are gorgeous! And congrats on the eggsacs, A. purpurea and P. pulcher are two of my favorite species, and unfortunately you don't see too many of either. I'm happy to see that people in the US are actively breeding them.


----------



## matt82 (Mar 21, 2012)

Very nice collection indeed, some really great shots there too; the A. metallica is a beaut!!  Love that C. schioedtei pic as well, that's a proper threat display...!!


----------



## Hendersoniana (Mar 21, 2012)

Nice pics, the boehmi is beautiful! Such a nice colour to it .


----------



## Moonbug (Mar 21, 2012)

I love your photos!  Thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## BrettG (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone.We have more pics to post of some new additions and some 1st instar A.minatrix,among others.


----------



## advan (Mar 21, 2012)

Congrats on the pulcher sac you guys! Keep up the good work! 
Your _N. tripepii_ ladies are gorgeous!


----------



## BrettG (Mar 22, 2012)

advan said:


> Congrats on the pulcher sac you guys! Keep up the good work!
> Your _N. tripepii_ ladies are gorgeous!


Thanks Chad. Your guy got the job done,that is for sure.3.5 weeks from pairing to sack production.Such an amazing spider.Really hoping to get some slings for us.
We love tripepii as you can tell.Really been looking for a male for the big 8.5+ incher that is pictured.The hairs kill me,but I can never imagine our collection without at least 3.LOL...Need a MM Iridiopelma by chance?


----------



## sbullet (Mar 24, 2012)

What is your favorite Avic. Taking into consideration looks/attitude


----------



## BrettG (Mar 24, 2012)

sbullet said:


> What is your favorite Avic. Taking into consideration looks/attitude


A.bicegoi. Ours are kinda nasty...


----------



## sbullet (Mar 24, 2012)

Yours are certainly beautiful.


----------



## BrettG (Mar 24, 2012)

A.minatrix 2i pics  to come soon 
Probably the most exciting sack of the past couple years for us.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrettG (Mar 26, 2012)

The minatrix!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## catfishrod69 (Mar 26, 2012)

Awesome Brett. Glad you were able to add some more of these cuties to the hobby.


----------



## BrettG (Mar 26, 2012)

Instead of an eggsac we got a freshly molted A. bicegoi! She was pretty shy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robotponys (Mar 26, 2012)

Huzzah! Congratulations!   Minatrix!  they look exactly like my A. Metallica sling.


----------



## dactylus (Apr 22, 2012)

Trogdora said:


> Those N. tripepii girls are gorgeous! And congrats on the eggsacs, A. purpurea and P. pulcher are two of my favorite species, and unfortunately you don't see too many of either. I'm happy to see that people in the US are actively breeding them.


^
I agree.  The N. tripepii girls are gorgeous.  Definitely a species that I hope to add to my collection soon.  Thanks for the very nice photos!


----------



## Jared781 (Apr 22, 2012)

BrettG said:


> H. incei
> View attachment 97413
> 
> 
> ...


+10000!!! really niice specimens, and im on what.. the first page!?
your B. smithi has a stance that of an Lp 
H. incei looks unreal
Avics look amazing

---------- Post added 04-22-2012 at 03:15 PM ----------




BrettG said:


> N. tripepii
> View attachment 97419


hey... is that blonde legal?

---------- Post added 04-22-2012 at 03:18 PM ----------




BrettG said:


> Brand new little Megaphobema robustum


niice mini Megaphobema!!


----------



## BrettG (Apr 28, 2012)

Some new random stuff!

Our new little P. ornata











One of our H. incei slings getting big






New P. parvula (I think). She got brought in as a rose hair






One plump little B. emilia female






One of my favorite pink toes:
small A. laeta female











Our new P. pulcher sac! It's under the mother's bottom left leg






Here she is after the extraction






Our first old world tarantula sac! Took more than a year to get that sac
C. fimbriatus






pulled it early on to avoid possible mold problems






I. hirsutum juvi male. Hopefully he will grow strong and studly

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tonys spiders (Apr 28, 2012)

Im soooo envious of your A laeta female


----------



## Hendersoniana (Apr 28, 2012)

Awesome new buys! Especially the ornata!


----------



## advan (Apr 28, 2012)

Congrats on the sacs you guys!


----------



## Storm76 (Apr 30, 2012)

advan said:


> Congrats on the sacs you guys!


That...and that A. laeta looks so "evil" judging from the eyehill 

Plus "little" ornata, hu? 7-8"?


----------



## paassatt (Apr 30, 2012)

Is the _P. ornata_ a male?


----------



## catfishrod69 (Apr 30, 2012)

Man that P. pulcher and C. fimbriatus are amazing.


----------



## BrettG (Apr 30, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> That...and that A. laeta looks so "evil" judging from the eyehill
> 
> Plus "little" ornata, hu? 7-8"?


4 inches. We snagged a few of them from the classifieds.

---------- Post added 04-30-2012 at 03:52 PM ----------




paassatt said:


> Is the _P. ornata_ a male?


It is a female actually.

---------- Post added 04-30-2012 at 03:56 PM ----------

Thanks John.I was soooo close to selling that fimbriatus.Carlton got the other female I had paired but I guess it molted out for him.That thing has been paired and molted 3 times before we got that sack. And it still took almost 6 months to produce the sack.

---------- Post added 04-30-2012 at 03:59 PM ----------

Massive B.emilia female. Biggest I have ever seen,she just measured 5.75 inches and she still was not spread out all the way. She has WEIGHT to her!


----------



## Storm76 (May 2, 2012)

4"?! That spider looks WAY bigger (and I agree: male) on that pic...just proves how deceiving pictures can be, I guess


----------



## BrettG (May 3, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> 4"?! That spider looks WAY bigger (and I agree: male) on that pic...just proves how deceiving pictures can be, I guess


Yep,4-4.5inchmolt sexed female..The pattern in the folio will fade next molt probably....It had recently molted so it was ALL legs.Looks like a beast in those pics as well.The container she is in is a 5x5 Fresh and Easy chocolate covered raisin container,just for reference...


----------



## paassatt (May 3, 2012)

BrettG said:


> Yep,4-4.5inchmolt sexed female..The pattern in the folio will fade next molt probably....


The dark pattern in the folio is what had me thinking it was a male, and I agree with Storm that it looked a lot bigger than 4". The combination of those two things was what influenced my thinking.


----------



## BrettG (May 3, 2012)

the P. ornata. Sure acts bigger than 4"






Somebody molted today
Haplopelma. lividum-old






new!
















An angry Ceratogyrus marshalli











This is an Aphonopelma hualapai (probably?)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cmcghee358 (May 20, 2012)

Brett the picture of the H. incei sling, is that the sibling of the one I got from you in..(January?)


----------



## BrettG (May 20, 2012)

I THINK yours is from a different sack.Not sure though.


----------



## matt82 (May 20, 2012)

Too many impressive Ts to mention here, but from recent shots, I really like the new P. ornata and C. fimbriatus, the ornata seems like plenty of fun!

Big congrats on the A. minatrix slings, and the hopeful P. pulcher slings too, there aren't many NW arboreals that can rival those two species - both are favourites here


----------



## BrettG (May 20, 2012)

Have to post new pics of the pulcher slings 
Got some 2i here,and a LOT more in the incubator!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cmcghee358 (May 22, 2012)

New 2i slings eh? Might be time to swing over and nab something new! If you get a chance shoot me a message of whats available, and what's in the incubators!


----------



## BrettG (Jun 2, 2012)

A couple of new molters:

Psalmopoeus pulcher slings molting to 2i































Megaphobema robustum
















Holothele incei gold 






Psalmopoeus langenbucheri 











Chilobrachys fimbriatus
















Avicularia purpurea











Tapinauchenius violaceus











Grammostola pulchra
















Psalmopoeus cambridgei

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jun 2, 2012)

Awesome pics. Congrats on all the slings too. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## BrettG (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks John...We will get more pics one of these days.No new acquisitions as of late though.Getting to damn hot to receive many shipments.I have a TON of juvies that I need to re house one of these days.It is funny,we thinned the herd a bit,but now we have a ton of fresh slings,and the juvies are getting bigger.What is smaller actually feels larger now.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jun 2, 2012)

Haha i know what you mean. Im trying to thin down a hair too. Mostly just trying to stay away from anything that requires fruit flies. I imagine the only true spiders i will end up keeping will be Latrodectus and maybe K. hibernalis.


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 7, 2012)

Great pictures, man! Gotta love the purpureas and Psalms...

Let me guess: That Tappie didn't go easy transferring, right?


----------



## BrettG (Jul 3, 2012)

*Molters!*

Chilobrachys fimbriatus
















Avicularia purpurea






Aphonopelma sp hualapai





















Tapinachenius violaceus











Avicularia metallica











Encyocratella olivacea
















itty bitty Eucratoscelus pachypus
















Brachypelma emilia
















Avicularia minatrix
















Avicularia purpurea gettin' it on

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BrettG (Aug 10, 2012)

Time for some new things!

Brachypelma klassi






Nhandu coloratovillosus






Ephebopus murinus











itty bitty Brachypelma sabulosum






Ephebopus uatuman






Ceratogyrus marshalli











Pamphobeteus nigricolor






Grammostola pulchra






Brachypelma smithi






Psalmopoeus langenbucheri
















Avicularia diversipes






Now some hot breeding action:

Avicularia laeta:





















Tapinauchenius plumipes









































Brachypelma boehmei





















Aphonopelma chalcodes









































Iridopelma hirsutum

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 11, 2012)

That T. violaceus look stunning! Question: When can the two genders be distinguished by color alone?


----------



## advan (Aug 11, 2012)

Good luck with the pairings you guys!

 I love the _A. chalcodes_ doggystyle pic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vespula (Aug 11, 2012)

That Aphonopelma sp hualapai is absolutely gorgeous! What kind of temperament does it have?


----------



## BrettG (Aug 11, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> That T. violaceus look stunning! Question: When can the two genders be distinguished by color alone?


Hey Jan,only when they mature. Other than that they look alike.

---------- Post added 08-11-2012 at 10:02 AM ----------




Vespula said:


> That Aphonopelma sp hualapai is absolutely gorgeous! What kind of temperament does it have?


It thinks it is 10 feet tall and bulletproof,but she really is a sweetheart.

---------- Post added 08-11-2012 at 10:03 AM ----------




advan said:


> Good luck with the pairings you guys!
> 
> I love the _A. chalcodes_ doggystyle pic!


Thanks Chad...i love that pic as well...He was not quite sure "where to put it"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vespula (Aug 11, 2012)

BrettG said:


> It thinks it is 10 feet tall and bulletproof,but she really is a sweetheart.


So cute! I love it when they're like that.


----------



## BrettG (Aug 18, 2012)

spider poking time!

Tapinauchenius gigas - he's one year old this month!
















Avicularia purpurea





















avicularia huriana











Paraphysa scrofa - best free spider ever
















Aphonopelma moderatum
Full size











Mini size





















Teeny Aphonopelma chalcodes






Avicularia urticans

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 18, 2012)

OMG - that huriana is such a fluffball!!! Awesome...nice pictures, Brett


----------



## BrettG (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks!
Little spiders!

Avicularia purpurea

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## advan (Aug 21, 2012)

Congrats guys!


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 21, 2012)

Nice sac once again


----------



## BrettG (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks
That's probably her last sac


----------



## BrettG (Aug 31, 2012)

Avicularia purpurea are getting big!
















new Psalmopoeus pulcher sac!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## syndicate (Aug 31, 2012)

Nice job man!
-Chris


----------



## BrettG (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 31, 2012)

Congrats Brett. Hope they all make it well.


----------



## BrettG (Aug 31, 2012)

catfishrod69 said:


> Congrats Brett. Hope they all make it well.


Thanks. That Tap you loaned us the male for looks like she I going to drop any day.I also just found a T.plumipes sack a couple of hrs ago as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 31, 2012)

Awesome bro. I could use that little tappie male back if you think hes useful. I might have a couple female plumipes, looks like it ventrally, but i suck at ventral lol.





BrettG said:


> Thanks. That Tap you loaned us the male for looks like she I going to drop any day.I also just found a T.plumipes sack a couple of hrs ago as well.


----------



## dactylus (Sep 1, 2012)

Looking good Brett!  Congrats on all of the breeding success!!

It is nice to see someone trying to breed A. chalcodes.  Beautiful spiders that may very well be in your care for a lifetime.  I've been keeping chalcodes for almost 20 years now and I still find them as attractive today as I did the first time that I saw them.  Good luck.

David

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 1, 2012)

I like reading of certain people having so much success with breeding their T's. At least I'll know who to turn to once I decide to try breeding some of mine  Best of lukc with those sacs, Brett!


----------



## CEC (Sep 3, 2012)

Awesome Collection and Great Pictures! I wish you the best of luck with current and future pairings! Oh I hope your A. huriana pairing goes amazingly well so you can send Chad and I some.

That A. sp. 'amazonica' is fantastic, will you breed this species? or have you already?

-Chase


----------



## BrettG (Sep 3, 2012)

CEC said:


> Awesome Collection and Great Pictures! I wish you the best of luck with current and future pairings! Oh I hope your A. huriana pairing goes amazingly well so you can send Chad and I some.
> 
> That A. sp. 'amazonica' is fantastic, will you breed this species? or have you already?
> 
> -Chase


We have paired our A.amazonica but the loaner male was destroyed and the female is now in pre molt. BUT our male matured 2 weeks ago so as soon as she molts we will try again.This scares me though,as the female is VERY aggressive towards males.She is a really flighty/bitey spider...As far as the A.huriana go she is getting larger and doing a bit of webbing so fingers crossed.REALLY hoping those work out!


----------



## Terry D (Sep 3, 2012)

Brett, AWESOME new and old world sac factory you've got going there!

T

edit/p.s.- Looking back at the big _N tripepii _brings back both fond and sad memories. My big girl was one of the only ones beside the _G pulchra _that survived the heater malfunction- and I gave her away shortly after. You can bet I'll be looking for another one someday!


----------



## BrettG (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks Terry!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Sep 4, 2012)

Congrats on the A. purpurea and P. pulcher!


----------



## CEC (Sep 4, 2012)

BrettG said:


> We have paired our A.amazonica but the loaner male was destroyed and the female is now in pre molt. BUT our male matured 2 weeks ago so as soon as she molts we will try again.This scares me though,as the female is VERY aggressive towards males.She is a really flighty/bitey spider...As far as the A.huriana go she is getting larger and doing a bit of webbing so fingers crossed.REALLY hoping those work out!


Me too man, Good luck to you, I will have my finger crossed for ya! 

That's frustrating, I really hope my 2.5" female is more welcoming to males when she's ready.


----------



## BrettG (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks for the congratulations!

CEC-Hopefully your amazonica breeding is successful. They're beasts!

Rehousings and such:

A truly gigantic Poecilotheria ornata. The ruler is not a good reference and its the best I could get at the time.






More Psalmopoeus pulcher pairing





















A thawed mouse must be eaten by something:
Nhandu tripepii











Brachypelma annitha

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## CEC (Sep 10, 2012)

Thank you but as you know, that won't be happening for a while, Plus my A. amazonica looks female but won't be 100% sure until I can get a good molt, I am getting some more soon, Hopefully, to better my chances at pairing in the future. 
CB A. amazonicas should be more available in the U.S. and it is up to us to make that happen. So good luck and keep up the good work.

p.s. Sweet Pictures, especially the B. annitha!


----------



## BrettG (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks!We love the annitha.I want to sell her,Kelly wants to keep her.LOL...


----------



## Low (Sep 10, 2012)

I agree, very nice annitha...
I have 2 large females and they are polar opposite with their temperment...1 is super defensive, the other is pretty chill...1 one of my faves.


----------



## BrettG (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks, she's a big sweetheart.

Few more things:

mini size Brachypelma smithi female





















Monocentropus balfouri
















Psalmopoeus langenbucheri











Paraphysa parvula female





















Pamphobeteus nigricolor female











Pamphobeteus fortis female
















Poecilotheria metallica female






This is either a Nhandu coloratovillosus or an Acanthoscurria geniculata female






Tapinauchenius gigas female from our first sac of gigas!





















Phase two of project Brachypelma boehmei






An angry Iridopelma hirsutum female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 12, 2012)

Great M. balfouri and very cute Irido! She's obviously NOT happy at all 

Really like that P. langenbucheri pic - can't wait for mine to grow up


----------



## catfishrod69 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey i think that coloratovillosus/genic is definitely not coloratovillosus. Maybe genic, or brockle, but looks more like chromatus in need of a molt.


----------



## jbm150 (Sep 12, 2012)

Looks like a short-haired coloratovillosus lol


----------



## BrettG (Sep 12, 2012)

That little mystery sling just molted in the past month! That tan towel washes her out.
It was sold as a coloratovillosus but is looking more and more like a geniculata


----------



## catfishrod69 (Sep 12, 2012)

Yeah i doubt its a coloratovillosus. I have a female thats a little over 2", and she is shaggy. She was actually a mystery T too, but after her last few molts, its unmistakable.


----------



## Anansi12 (Sep 12, 2012)

You have such a beautiful...everything!


----------



## BrettG (Sep 13, 2012)

Thank you for the kind words!

---------- Post added 09-12-2012 at 10:41 PM ----------

Avicularia purpurea second instars! (excuse the bad polish)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 13, 2012)

Gotta love purpureas! One of my favs for sure...


----------



## catfishrod69 (Sep 13, 2012)

Awesome pics, and i love what youve done with your nails .


----------



## BrettG (Sep 13, 2012)

catfishrod69 said:


> Awesome pics, and i love what youve done with your nails .


I have been making fun of her nails all last night,and this morning....On a sidenote this batch started out at 100 strong,and most died RIGHT before molting to 2i.They darkened up,and then just suddenly died. No clue why,either.Only a handful survived.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Sep 13, 2012)

Haha. Well that totally sucks. Pretty wierd they would make it that far along then croak. Sorry to hear about that.


----------



## BrettG (Sep 13, 2012)

catfishrod69 said:


> Haha. Well that totally sucks. Pretty wierd they would make it that far along then croak. Sorry to hear about that.


It does,but some is better than none.The males owner is MIA since July as well.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Sep 13, 2012)

Yeah some is always better. Well atleast you know you can ponder over that thread you made, and make a decision.


----------



## BrettG (Sep 17, 2012)

Some molters and such!
Tapinauchenius plumipes eggsac











Psalmopoeus pulcher
















Avicularia amazonica




































Poecilotheria ornata






CBB Hadrurus arizonensis!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 18, 2012)

Cute amazonica! Questions: Are yours seemingly somewhat more defensive than the other Avics? I assumen like being on the line with A. versis in that regard - at least my couple 2" sling slap the tongs way more frequently than my other Avics.


----------



## CEC (Sep 28, 2012)

Nice Pictures of the Avicularia amazonica! She is Gorgeous! Also, congrats on the T plumipes!


----------



## BrettG (Sep 29, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> Cute amazonica! Questions: Are yours seemingly somewhat more defensive than the other Avics? I assumen like being on the line with A. versis in that regard - at least my couple 2" sling slap the tongs way more frequently than my other Avics.


Don't know how I missed this but YES,ours are quite defensive,even the MM.

---------- Post added 09-29-2012 at 09:29 AM ----------




CEC said:


> Nice Pictures of the Avicularia amazonica! She is Gorgeous! Also, congrats on the T plumipes!


Thanks!! The amazonica has now been paired so fingers crossed.


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 29, 2012)

BrettG said:


> Don't know how I missed this but YES,ours are quite defensive,even the MM.


Thanks, that was the info I was looking for. Thanks, Brett! And good luck on getting a good sac !


----------



## CEC (Sep 29, 2012)

Awesome! Really hope that works out for you, Good Luck! I just picked up a 5" female Avicularia sp. amazonica so I am PUMPED! :biggrin:What is the leg span on your amazonica?


----------



## BrettG (Sep 29, 2012)

She is just shy of 6 inches.I have heard they can get HUGE,time will tell.


----------



## CEC (Sep 29, 2012)

Yes, that's what I've heard also; 7" or so.


----------



## dactylus (Sep 30, 2012)

Brett I hope that you keep the B. annitha and breed her!

What is the contraption that your Brachypelma boehmei containers are sitting in?


----------



## BrettG (Sep 30, 2012)

dactylus said:


> Brett I hope that you keep the B. annitha and breed her!
> 
> What is the contraption that your Brachypelma boehmei containers are sitting in?


Ya know whats funny,we found an annitha MM,but it turned out he was missing his pedipalps!!!!!The boehmei are in a wine fridge that is currently set at 55F.They have been paired,and the cooling period and finger crossing began a few weeks ago.After a failed attempt last year we decided to go all in this time.


----------



## BrettG (Oct 6, 2012)

maintenance and such...

Avicularia amazonica






Megaphobema robustum two weeks molted
















Encyocratella olivacea






Avicularia minatrix






Psalmopoeus pulcher





















Brachypelma smithi











Brachypelma emilia






Aphonopema sp "mt ord"
















Aphonopelma schmidti

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 6, 2012)

Very nice pictures and geez - you weren't joking when you said you had so many P. pulcher you wouldn't know what to do with them  That's ridiculous! I would've easily gotten 10 of you if I'd be anywhere near you 

Those M. robustum and E. olivacea look awesome! The latter one has quite the temper obviously  I'm guessing my C. fimbriatus will be the most defensive ones in my collection once they grew up, but I'm still taking bets! Really like those A. amazonicas, too - but these grow SOO slowly. Guess that's why they are one of the longer-lived Avic species out there...


----------



## Scorpionidae (Oct 6, 2012)

Is that the female Brachypelma emilia that I just sent you? She looks good.


----------



## CEC (Oct 6, 2012)

Nice new pics! I hope your just as successful with the Avic pairings as you are with the P. pulcher pairings.


----------



## BrettG (Oct 18, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> Those M. robustum and E. olivacea look awesome! The latter one has quite the temper obviously  I'm guessing my C. fimbriatus will be the most defensive ones in my collection once they grew up, but I'm still taking bets! Really like those A. amazonicas, too - but these grow SOO slowly. Guess that's why they are one of the longer-lived Avic species out there...


Thanks! The fimbriatus are a blast to feed and the amazonica can be quite nasty. She's a quite vicious man eater.



Scorpionidae said:


> Is that the female Brachypelma emilia that I just sent you? She looks good.


It is actually. She's doin great and about to molt. 



CEC said:


> Nice new pics! I hope your just as successful with the Avic pairings as you are with the P. pulcher pairings.


Thanks!

Some new things

Cyriopagopus schioedtei
male











if you look under the bark you can see the female lurking






Psalmopoeus reduncus hopefuls






Iridopelma hirsutum


























Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens very well fed











Brachypelma klassi




































Avicularia versicolor











Poecilotheria metallica





















Brachypelma annitha

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 18, 2012)

Awesome new set of pictures Brett! I especially like the annitha and versi pics! Good luck on the reduncus sac  

The C. fimbriatus are already now very interesting to feed: They are so insanely quick that your eye can't really manage to see them moving when they snatch a cricket out of their webbing. VERY cool...now. Not so cool once they're bigger (I guess I'll need to do some training on my reactions, lol )


----------



## tfd6506 (Oct 18, 2012)

Iridopelma hirsutum

Yes, thats my male right there! Sorry folks, but BrettG's pairing here is the first time I am seeing a spider that I raised from my collection pairing with a female, so these pics are a bit exciting  Hasn't even been a week since I sent him to ya and he's doin his job already! Thats ma' boy, thanks for using him Brett, I can't wait to hear about more updates.


----------



## BrettG (Oct 18, 2012)

Actually that IS the "recife" female.
I have  hirsutum male here that is not even half the size your guy is.Talk about tiny,he is maybe 2.5 inches.We have seen a lot of variance in MM sizes when it comes to Iridiopelma.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tfd6506 (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh wow, well that clears that up haha. I saw the pics labeled as hirsutum and wasn't sure if it was acceptable to pair the hirsutum with the "recife" locale. So my "recife" boy is with a "recife" lady, excellent! Wow, that is a teeny MM, my T. violaceus just hoooked out and is in transit to Catfishrod69, that one is also a very small specimen.


----------



## BrettG (Oct 18, 2012)

Even though they both look alike I keep them separately.And that was just a typo.I would love to see someone do the fieldwork and then explain the differences between recife and hirsutum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hydrazine (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm confused about B.annitha/smithi distinguishing now. From what I've gathered using the search function here, smithi has a pattern on its red/orange knees, while annitha is patternless, yet your annitha seems to have a pattern on the knees. 
Well, basically, I don't seem to find any conclusive information from more than one source.


----------



## BrettG (Oct 19, 2012)

AFAIK B.annitha is not patternless. Our spider is 9+ years old,and even in pictures of other B.annitha you can see the pattern,even in much younger specimens.It is just very pronounced in our older girl.
http://giantspiders.com/B_annitha.html


----------



## dactylus (Nov 11, 2012)

BrettG said:


> Ya know whats funny,we found an annitha MM,but it turned out he was missing his pedipalps!!!!!The boehmei are in a wine fridge that is currently set at 55F.They have been paired,and the cooling period and finger crossing began a few weeks ago.After a failed attempt last year we decided to go all in this time.


Nice call on the wine fridge.  I may follow your lead and do the same thing with some temperate climate centipedes this winter if I can't find a 55 degree spot in my basement...  I would be pairing the pedes AFTER a 2 month 55 degree cooling down period.

Nice klaasi pics!!

David


----------



## BrettG (Nov 21, 2012)

Just a few random things!

Grammostola iheringi - she's a little rough











Chilobrachys fimbriatus






Avicularia amazonica











Pamphobeteus nigricolor











Grammostola pulchra
















Psalmopoeus reduncus 1st instars










Lost in his own reflection!






Psalmopoeus reduncus 2nd instars

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Storm76 (Nov 22, 2012)

Very interesting looking iheringi there... Almost looks like a fimbriatus on the abdomen, lol


----------



## Hydrazine (Nov 22, 2012)

Oh, the pulchra is stunningly velvet black, thanks for reminding me again what I can look forward to (at about two-and-something centimeters, mine still has colours of Generic Grammostola Spiderling)


----------



## BrettG (Dec 29, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> Very interesting looking iheringi there... Almost looks like a fimbriatus on the abdomen, lol


She's got a little character right now!



Hydrazine said:


> Oh, the pulchra is stunningly velvet black, thanks for reminding me again what I can look forward to (at about two-and-something centimeters, mine still has colours of Generic Grammostola Spiderling)


They're worth the wait! At least they don't stay that brown color for toooooo long, but they definitely take their time.

Just a few things....

Cyriopagopus schioedtei
Such a cool spider! Wish she came out more 





















Psalmopoeus pulcher!











The mother:






Tapinauchenius violaceus getting big!






Poecilotheria ornata before his date






Avicularia huriana











Aphonopelma hualapai



















































Aphonopelma paloma









































Iridiopelma hirsutum

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dagmara (Dec 29, 2012)

Not fair I have no possibility to buy 4 of your spiders in my country ;/ Heh I have to go abroad...


----------



## Storm76 (Dec 29, 2012)

Awesome shots, Brett! Love the Irido ones  That little one has quite the temper obviously


----------



## BrettG (Jan 5, 2013)

Feeding day!

Female Avicularia minatrix











Male minatrix






Shortly after!











Avicularia purpurea male reporting for duty











Psalmopoeus langenbucheri





















Hapalopus sp. colombia gross


























Lampropelma violaceopes


























Nhandu tripepii





















Psalmopoeus pulcher
















Avicularia laeta


























Avicularia amazonica
















Iridopelma hirsutum sporting a new leg!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tarac (Jan 5, 2013)

Oooooo, this is precisely why I don't browse the photo threads much!  I have just added at least five more spiders to the list of spiders that I absolutely "need" to have.  Top one is Cyriopagopus schiodtei, never realized they were that pretty until I saw your pic.

Your P. nigricolor looks very brown in that pic, mine is jet black.  What's that about?  All my Pamphos are predominantly black except platty.  Two are female, two are young still.  

You've definitely got a bunch of very lovely spiders and so much breeding success going on.  Kudos for sure.  Thanks for the pics, I'm going to leave now so I don't end up going bankrupt!


----------



## BrettG (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks!
She is very brown! She needs to molt quite badly and probably will do so soon. After she molts she'll be a nice black for a few months before back to that brown again.
Happy collecting! Those "I want" lists never do seem to get shorter


----------



## Bugmom (Jan 6, 2013)

Yep. gotta agree with Tarac. You're a bad influence!


----------



## Storm76 (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice sacs and beautiful spiders, Brett! Love the fluffballs!


----------



## BrettG (Jan 30, 2013)

Bugmom said:


> Yep. gotta agree with Tarac. You're a bad influence!


Glad to be of service 



Storm76 said:


> Nice sacs and beautiful spiders, Brett! Love the fluffballs!


Thanks!

Moltings and such!

Tapinauchenius gigas male:











Who was later eaten by her  :











but he did get a good pairing at least!

One of our Chilobrachys fimbriatus slings getting big:











The one surviving Avicularia huriana sling from the eggsac. Plus it has molt stuck on its toe 
















Iridopelma hirsutum eggsac!
























































Tapinauchenius plumipes eggsac! This was a nasty sac when we pulled it unfortunately. Thought all of them were going to die, but surprisingly all but 2 or 3 of the living ones we managed to extract from eggsac made it! Some of these had only 3-4 legs as 1st instar (one only had 2!) but molted 2nd instar perfectly fine and now have all their legs and feed. A small lot of quite sturdy little buggers. 









































The Psalmopoeus pulcher sac all grown up





























































Fat little Avicularia versicolor





















Brachypelma albiceps. This is what Valentine's day presents look like in our house...































Grammostola iheringi. Still a weird looking spider. She didn't plump with feeding/water, just molted. Hopefully she'll get a little bulkier this molt cycle.











Avicularia aurantiaca











Nhandu chromatus






Avicularia avicularia

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## macbaffo (Jan 30, 2013)

Love the Hapalopus sp. and the B. albiceps!


----------



## Storm76 (Jan 30, 2013)

Those pics with the Iridos having webbed up the whole circumference (sp?) of that cup is priceless 

Beautiful albiceps!


----------



## Shrike (Jan 30, 2013)

Great stuff!  Clearly you've been busy.  Best of luck with the minatrix.  I hardly ever see them offered for sale (hint hint).


----------



## BrettG (Feb 1, 2013)

macbaffo said:


> Love the Hapalopus sp. and the B. albiceps!


Thanks! They are beautiful species. 



Storm76 said:


> Those pics with the Iridos having webbed up the whole circumference (sp?) of that cup is priceless
> 
> Beautiful albiceps!


It's crazy how fast they get to webbing. They will molt second instar and go right to work on a place to hang out. It's pretty cool to watch them do. 



Shrike said:


> Great stuff!  Clearly you've been busy.  Best of luck with the minatrix.  I hardly ever see them offered for sale (hint hint).


Fingers crossed!

Some eggsac pulling!

Avicularia amazonica




































Avicularia bicegoi

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Moonfall (Feb 1, 2013)

BABIES! Oh they are so lovely, congrats. Look about ready to be up and moving soon.


----------



## advan (Feb 1, 2013)

Nice work you guys! Congrats and good luck the rest of the way!


----------



## catfishrod69 (Feb 1, 2013)

Awesome stuff bro! Hope you have amazing luck with the slings. Dont forget about me .


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 2, 2013)

Good job, Mr. Avic!  Always a pleasure seing you have so much success with breeding those!


----------



## dactylus (Feb 3, 2013)

advan said:


> Nice work you guys! Congrats and good luck the rest of the way!


Congrats Brett.  I know of a couple of the Minnesota folks that are interested in a few of those potential Avic sp. "Amazonica" slings.  Me being one of them!!

Good luck,

David


----------



## BrettG (Feb 3, 2013)

If all works out I am sure some will be on their way to our friends in Minnesota

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## papilio (Feb 3, 2013)

BrettG said:


> If all works out I am sure some will be on their way to our friends in Minnesota


I'll be one of them Brett!     Seems that "amazonicas" have disappeared from the hobby for the past 6 months at least.  Good luck with your sacs!  I'd be interested in a couple A. bicegoi as well.


----------



## CEC (Feb 3, 2013)

Double that order! Good luck Brett!!:biggrin:


----------



## BrettG (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks for everyone's support!
Lol gotta love Minnesota


Feeding time!

Avicularia amazonica





















Iridopelma hirsutum











Encyocratella olivacea






Lampropelma violaceopes











Brachypelma sabulosum






Aphonopelma moderatum
















Lampropelma borneo black


























Selenocosmia peerboomi
















Avicularia minatrix











Avicularia versicolor





















teeny tiny Cyriocosmus bertae






Avicularia purpurea
















Psalmopoeus irminia











Selenocosmia effera






Psalmopoeus reduncus third instars now

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Feb 4, 2013)

okay, I'm in love with the reduncas.  I always knew they were under appreciated, but I never saw a picture that really brought out their awesome GREEN abdomen!!  I'm so getting one.


----------



## BrettG (Feb 4, 2013)

Alltheworld601 said:


> okay, I'm in love with the reduncas.  I always knew they were under appreciated, but I never saw a picture that really brought out their awesome GREEN abdomen!!  I'm so getting one.


They're totally awesome!
The pulchers also have green abdomens but it comes out stronger in the reduncus it seems.
Its one of the better greens you can get on a T, for a while at least!

-Kelly


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Feb 5, 2013)

How long do the abdomens stay green?  I'm not sure I've ever seen a decent comprehensive picture of an adult reduncas.  I do however have a P. cam and an irminia on the way, and feel the need to get the other three available in the US hobby, cuz I *love* me some Psalmos.  Funny, funny bugs they are.


----------



## BrettG (Feb 5, 2013)

Alltheworld601 said:


> How long do the abdomens stay green?  I'm not sure I've ever seen a decent comprehensive picture of an adult reduncas.  I do however have a P. cam and an irminia on the way, and feel the need to get the other three available in the US hobby, cuz I *love* me some Psalmos.  Funny, funny bugs they are.


The reduncus are probably the most shy of all the ones we have. You have a few good molts of good baby coloration on the pulcher/reduncus but usually by around 2" they're adult colors.

-Kelly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 5, 2013)

Lovely slings! Looks like the E. olivacea was more interested in biting your face off, though


----------



## papilio (Feb 25, 2013)

Hey Brett,  Wow I can see all that reduncas green in your pics which Jacqueline loves so much!  How weird, I'm not picking up _any_ green in my shots of the one I got from you ... hmmm.  Lots of nice teal on the young pulchers from Chad though.

So how are the A. sp 'amazonica' and bicegoi babies coming along?


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Feb 25, 2013)

Look at that Iridopelma pretending to be all sweet and innocent!  The tiny little 2i sling I got from you just tried to grapple with me last night, tried to rip a paintbrush out of my hand.  I swear she intended to throw it!  If you ever get ahold of/manage to hatch some Avicularia braunhauseni (did I spell that right?) Let me know and put me down for one.  Definitely high up on my list of Avics that I want.


----------



## BrettG (Feb 26, 2013)

papilio said:


> Hey Brett,  Wow I can see all that reduncas green in your pics which Jacqueline loves so much!  How weird, I'm not picking up _any_ green in my shots of the one I got from you ... hmmm.  Lots of nice teal on the young pulchers from Chad though.
> 
> So how are the A. sp 'amazonica' and bicegoi babies coming along?


amazonica sack only produced ONE 2i,and the bicegoi are darkening.Had a lot of losses with Avicularia as of late,and have tried everything in our power to keep them alive to no avail.No clue what the deal is......But we are frustrated.....Have another female amazonica on the way,and the MM is still spunky,so we will just keep on trying.....


----------



## catfishrod69 (Feb 26, 2013)

Really sorry to hear about the amazonica man. Really sucks. But keep me in mind for a few bicegoi.


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 27, 2013)

BrettG said:


> amazonica sack only produced ONE 2i,and the bicegoi are darkening.Had a lot of losses with Avicularia as of late,and have tried everything in our power to keep them alive to no avail.No clue what the deal is......But we are frustrated.....Have another female amazonica on the way,and the MM is still spunky,so we will just keep on trying.....


Aww, that sucks! No clue what's going on? Anything changed at all?


----------



## papilio (Feb 28, 2013)

Wow Brett, really sad about the amazonicas.    I don't know but maybe it's somewhat typical ... I don't have trouble with Avics generally but have never had great luck with amazonica slings.  Good luck next time!


----------



## dactylus (Mar 3, 2013)

Bummer on the amazonicas!  Sorry to hear that.  I am also interested in bicegoi slings if and when you have them available.

David


----------



## BrettG (Mar 3, 2013)

They are looking horrible as well. We will be lucky to even be able to send any to the owner of the male    Really in disbelief at the losses with ONLY Avicularia. this is the first time we have encountered issues like this with them.


----------



## Balvala (Mar 3, 2013)

I sent you a PM in the middle of the day asking you how you were doing with everything overall actually, but I hadn't realized you posted this even earlier with an update. I feel horrible that this is occurring at such a mass rate. My only hope is that a good few of them are capable of pulling through for you. 

The utmost good luck to you, my friend,

-Andrew


----------



## BrettG (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks a lot.

Time for an update

Some brighter news:
Iridopelma hirsutum





















And they have grown quickly, already second instar:



















































An unrelated juvenile 











Avicularia purpurea


























Lampropelma violaceopes
















The Avicularia amazonica second instar!































One of the Avicularia bicegoi second instars!
























































Lampropelma borneo black






Psalmopoeus langenbucheri































Brachypelma annitha





















Pamphobeteus nigricolor
















Avicularia versicolor































Aphonopelma chalcodes juvenile






Psalmopoeus cambridgei She was holding an eggsac but it was totally infertile
















Chilobrachys fimbriatus






My favorite color stage of the Avicularia laeta. They start turning purple!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## papilio (Mar 11, 2013)

Love all the new images Brett!  

Such a shame about the Avics, hope these ones you have left make it.


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Mar 11, 2013)

They are all SO adorable 

The Iridopelma I got from you just molted yesterday!  Keep breeding this species, there can't ever be enough of the cute little things.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Balvala (Mar 11, 2013)

The update on all of these guys is makes me extremely glad to see that you have a good few Avic's left from the batch and developing really well. I can't wait to receive one of your Iridopelma spiderlings incredibly soon. These photos just excite me to no end and are a great capture of the progress being made. I wish that I could purchase a Lampropelma sp. "Borneo Black," as well. 

Good luck with everything else, my friend. You deserve it.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Mar 11, 2013)

Congrats on everything bro! Sucks on some of them though. Those langenbucheri are growing so nicely. Cant wait til you produce some .  And the C. fimbriatus female, i see her in the mail towards my house soon. :drool:


----------



## BrettG (Mar 11, 2013)

John did you keep any of the 40 we sent you,because ours have full adult coloration and can now be sexed.And by the looks of things that langenbucheri should be sexually mature on her next molt. her sisters are just a tad behind her ..........Just woke up tofind one of our A.minatrix making a sack,so pics to follow.......

---------- Post added 03-11-2013 at 08:38 PM ----------

And final count on the Avicularia was 1 amazonica and 2 bicegoi.VERY disappointing,but we will keep on trying as always.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Mar 12, 2013)

Are you sure you sent me that many? I have 4 left, but want to find a female for future breeding. I think mine are about 1.5" or so.  I dunno how i got down to 4, but trading here and there drops the numbers quick lol. Awesome on the langenbucheri man. Looking forward to you having tons of luck with them.


----------



## BrettG (Mar 13, 2013)

catfishrod69 said:


> Are you sure you sent me that many? I have 4 left, but want to find a female for future breeding. I think mine are about 1.5" or so.  I dunno how i got down to 4, but trading here and there drops the numbers quick lol. Awesome on the langenbucheri man. Looking forward to you having tons of luck with them.


Yep,35 or 40 I believe.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Mar 13, 2013)

Yeah its coming back to me now lol. Darn traders almost cleared me out .


----------



## Storm76 (Mar 17, 2013)

So many great pictures...love the Avic fluffballs! Your versi looks awesome and the fimbriatus looks great, too! The P. cam seems to have the temper of my female, lol


----------



## BrettG (May 6, 2013)

Well finally had some time to poke some things.....

Some of our Chilobrachys fimbriatus females





















Our twin Avicularia minatrix sacs! Laid within a day of each other














































Megaphobema mesomelas male


























Brachypelma auratum male
















Psalmopoeus cambridgei!




































Psalmopoeus pulcher! 






Ephebopus uatuman
















Lampropelma violaceopes. She kindly left us a window into her egg sac chamber
















Pelinobus muticus





















Thrixopelma ockerti











Tapinauchenius cupreus





















Poecilotheria metallica
















Tapinauchenius gigas + egg sac!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## papilio (May 6, 2013)

Congrats on the beautiful minatrix hatchlings Brett!  :biggrin:

Best luck too with the violaceopes, if she produces I'd suspect that a bunch of them may be taking a trip to MN!


----------



## paassatt (May 6, 2013)

Great update, Brett. Glad to see the _Lampropelma violaceopes_ sac...I've got my eye on snatching up a couple of the little ones myself.


----------



## Balvala (May 6, 2013)

Everything looks wonderfully healthy, Brett. I also congratulate you on the A. Minatrix hatchlings and noticed the T. Gigas still clutching her egg sag as well. I can't wait until it's time to allow the babies some space to develop. Good luck with everything, you two.


----------



## BrettG (May 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone!!!Hoping to get a count on the minatrix in the next few days.Really hoping the Lampro sack works out as well!!She was a sweetheart  to the male for almost two months..I think the sack is on day 20 or so...I really just stopped keeping track in all honesty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (May 6, 2013)

Wow! Congrats on the minatrix sacs! You'll make a lot of people happy over there, I recon! 

Stunning looking fimbriatus, too - mine are around 2,5" currently and become increasingly more "devilish"


----------



## BrettG (May 7, 2013)

Thanks! minatrix sack 1 contained 49 slings,sack 2 appears quite a bit larger.Those fimbriatus are in the 5 inch range,at that size they are quite neat to work with.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (May 7, 2013)

BrettG said:


> Thanks! minatrix sack 1 contained 49 slings,sack 2 appears quite a bit larger.Those fimbriatus are in the 5 inch range,at that size they are quite neat to work with.


Awesome, Brett! I saw some minatrix over here going for around 60 Eur (adults), but even slings are somewhat more expensive due to the quite rare occasion they're offered. 
Regarding the C. fimbriatus: Do yours instantly swing around and threatpose / bite when prodded, or do they tend to flee instantly? Mine are starting to do the first, even going after the tongs until I leave their "enclosure". VERY territorial obviously...interesting.


----------



## BrettG (May 7, 2013)

Storm76 said:


> Regarding the C. fimbriatus: Do yours instantly swing around and threatpose / bite when prodded, or do they tend to flee instantly? Mine are starting to do the first, even going after the tongs until I leave their "enclosure". VERY territorial obviously...interesting.


Ours are quite feisty. They have no problems letting us know how much they hate us. Occasionally they do flee (very quickly!!) but when we deal with them there is always a threat pose and a show. Our slings were vicious starting at 2i too, greeeeeeeaaaaaat feeding response. I have a video somewhere I need to try and put up too in here.
They are super cool spiders!

-kelly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nada (May 7, 2013)

Looking good guys, I recognize a lot of those lol


----------



## BrettG (Jun 7, 2013)

Thank you thank you.

Some molters!

The Tapinauchenius gigas are second instars now!


























Our Psalmopoeus reduncus slings getting quite large now









































Avicularia purpurea matured


























Lampropelma violaceopes taking their time......






Little Idiothele mira





















Brachypelma verdezi
















Pamphobeteus platyomma
















The Psalmopoeus cambridgei are second instars now too!




































and so are the Psalmopoeus pulcher!


























male Thrixopelma ockerti
















Brachypelma auratum female

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jun 8, 2013)

Everything is looking awesome bro! You gotta hook me up with some reduncus and gigas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Jun 8, 2013)

I second that on the reduncas, i've been wanting one of those for the longest time!!


----------



## BrettG (Jun 8, 2013)

You 2 are way late,as we posted the reduncus FS MONTHS ago!


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 8, 2013)

Awesome pictures of the kids!  How are the P. langenbucheri doing? I'd like to see some actual pics of those if you can manage? Mine grows very slowly in comparison to the other Psalms I own...


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jun 8, 2013)

Oh well man. You know i have that adult female. Wish she would double clutch for us and maybe make babies this time. But doesnt look like thats gonna happen. 





BrettG said:


> You 2 are way late,as we posted the reduncus FS MONTHS ago!


----------



## BrettG (Jun 8, 2013)

John we will make more reduncus  And Jan I will try to get pics.One female looks pretty darn gravid............

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## dactylus (Jun 9, 2013)

That is a beautiful B. auratum female that you have there.  What are the prospects of breeding her this year?

David


----------



## BrettG (Jun 10, 2013)

This year may be wishful thinking for trying to pair the auratum. Weirder things have happened though I suppose, there's still quite a few months left.... Early next year seems more likely if we are lucky *knock on wood*. Fingers crossed!


----------



## BrettG (Jul 4, 2013)

Time for some new stuff!

The Lampropela violaceopes molting second instar!















































Poecilotheria fasciata
















Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens










































Teeny tiny Brachypelma auratum sling






















Our Chilobrachys fimbriatus slings getting large



























Psalmopoeus irminia!
































Avicularia metallica – a sac of grandspiders!












The Psalmopoeus langenbucheri eggsac!







Pterinochilus murinus

















Ceratogyrus marshalli freshly dusted with peat





































Pamphobeteus platyomma



























Tapinauchenius plumipes

















Little Poecilotheria Miranda!
































Tiny Cyriocosmus berate












Mini Ceratogyrus mashalli

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jul 4, 2013)

Awesome stuff guys! And holy crap! You have a langenbucheri sac! I want dibs on 5! Didnt i loan you a mature male L. violaceopes?


----------



## BrettG (Jul 4, 2013)

catfishrod69 said:


> Awesome stuff guys! And holy crap! You have a langenbucheri sac! I want dibs on 5! Didnt i loan you a mature male L. violaceopes?


Thanks!And we bought an immature male from you,this one was supplied by a local member.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jul 4, 2013)

Haha i was just playin with you. But for sure congrats on all those babies. Look at how gorgeous those metallica look!


----------



## papilio (Jul 5, 2013)

Fantastic Brett!  Wonderful series of spiders and photos!!


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Jul 6, 2013)

I don't think I"ve ever seen that much cuteness in one post.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Jul 14, 2013)

Nice work with all the sacs you're producing! Hoping the langenbucheri sac is viable *knocks on wood* and all goes well. YAY for P. irminia slings


----------

